# تعريف مبسط لهندسة الميكانيكا



## yamenshahin (30 أكتوبر 2007)

هندسة ميكانيكية
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
الهندسة الميكانيكية هو علم يدرس الأنظمة الفيزيائية، ويقوم بتطبيق أسس القوانين الفيزيائية الأساسية لتحليل هذه الأنظمة.


من العلوم الأساسية في دراسة الهندسة الميكانيكية :

الديناميكا 
الأستاتيكا 
ميكانيكا المواد 
انتقال الحرارة 
ديناميكا الموائع fluids 
الميكانيكا الصلبة 
نظرية سيطرة 
تحكم هوائي.....Pneumatics 
علم الهيدروليكا ....hydraulics 
ميكانيك الكتروني......mechatronics 
الديناميكا الحرارية......thermodynamics 
يفترض بالمهندسين الميكانيكيين أن يفهموا ويكونوا قادرين على تطبيق المفاهيم من حقول الهندسة الكهربائية والكيميائية


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## yamenshahin (31 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا وارجو أن أكون أفدت


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى المهندس


----------



## احمد1970 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مستشار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yamenshahin (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وربنا يباركلي فيكم وفي الملتقي


----------



## زين الكون (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على الافاده في ميزان اعمالك يارب


----------



## احمد العربي يهندس (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ما هو الفرق بين الهندسة الميكانيكية وال ِAutomotive engineering ؟؟


----------

